# How to help my new hedgie warm up to me?



## EnaEna (Aug 23, 2012)

I just got Earl Grey the hedgehog yesterday, and I am NOT expecting him to be comfortable instantly.

Last night, he was extremely friendly to me when I held him at the breeder's house, but the car trip home made him grumpy (which I expected). I put him in his cage to adjust and calm down. A bit earlier today I took him out. He had been burrowed down in the bedding. It took him a minute to uncurl from a ball, but when he did, he started exploring a bit. He got scared when I moved near him at first, then he was generally fine with me when I put my hands close to him. His quills still prickle when I'm holding him, but he does walk around on me. So it seems like he's mildly uncomfortable. He really hasn't hissed/snuffled at me at all. He's popped at me a few times, which I do expect. And he did eat last night, so I know that he's at least adjusting pretty quickly.

I read guides and books on taking care of hedgehogs. But I would like to ask other people's opinions and ideas. I like hearing what other, real people have to say to me.

So is it going well, and I just have to continue to be patient? Is there anything additional I can do to help him warm up to me?

Thank you!


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

Congratulations on your new little guy! What had worked best for me was putting a t-shirt that I wore to bed a few nights into Thistle's cage for her to burrow under so she associated my smell with her home and feeling safe and comfortable. I also noticed she is much more comfortable when she's out of her cage if she can hide, so I usually hold her in my lap with a light fleece blanket over the top of her or let her lay under my sweatshirt. She's more of a cuddler than an explorer, but definitely prefers to cuddle when she can hide under something.


----------



## EnaEna (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank you!

Yeah, I took a tip from a book with putting a shirt in the cage. I slept in it for one night, then carefully put it in there with him. So far he seems like a bit of an explorer, and is okay with crawling all over me. I hope he is/becomes a bit of a cuddler. I daydream of cuddling with him while relaxing and reading a book. lol

I'll try to lightly wrap him in the fleece blanket I have for him, so maybe he'll feel more comfortable and less exposed. Thank you!


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Sounds like totally normal hedgehog behaviour. He actually sounds quite friendly. I didn't see my guys face for the first week because he was hiding in a ball. Most hedgehogs will always bristle a little at any movement or sound. It doesn't mean they don't like you or are uncomfortable, it's just a natural startled reaction. I suggest talking to your hedgehog in different tones to see if anything particularly upsets him or see if he responds to one. After a while I developed my hedgehog voice (no k sounds, no hissing, sort of monotone, not high pitched, but that was just for my hedgehog yours might be different). I liked bath time the best for bonding because I got to see my hedgehog walk around a bit more than he normally would. I just put him in the tub with shallow water and put my bare feet in it he ran back and forth over my feet sometimes stopping to sniff them. He didn't freak out in water though. Another favourite bonding time was syringe feeding him baby food as a treat he loved it and it was great practice for giving medicine and hunger strikes.


----------



## EnaEna (Aug 23, 2012)

hedgielover said:


> Sounds like totally normal hedgehog behaviour. He actually sounds quite friendly. I didn't see my guys face for the first week because he was hiding in a ball. Most hedgehogs will always bristle a little at any movement or sound. It doesn't mean they don't like you or are uncomfortable, it's just a natural startled reaction. I suggest talking to your hedgehog in different tones to see if anything particularly upsets him or see if he responds to one. After a while I developed my hedgehog voice (no k sounds, no hissing, sort of monotone, not high pitched, but that was just for my hedgehog yours might be different). I liked bath time the best for bonding because I got to see my hedgehog walk around a bit more than he normally would. I just put him in the tub with shallow water and put my bare feet in it he ran back and forth over my feet sometimes stopping to sniff them. He didn't freak out in water though. Another favourite bonding time was syringe feeding him baby food as a treat he loved it and it was great practice for giving medicine and hunger strikes.


I'm glad it sounds normal~ And that he's seemingly friendly. I was thinking the same thing, but this is my first hedgehog ever, so I don't want to jump to conclusions.
Those sound like good ideas, though! Maybe for his first bath, I'll do it in the tub (very shallow, of course). And the thing with syringe feeding sound so cute and useful! I'm definitely going to give that a shot when he loosens up a little more.
Thank you!


----------

